# être au rendez-vous



## DaffodillYellow78500

Morning all!

It's raining today! :-(

 How could the "au rendez-vous" part of this sentence be translated into English? 

My try: With this GPS, accuracy is yours for the taking!

And now here's the French: *Avec ce GPS, la précision est au rendez-vous ! 

All help will be hugely appreciated!

Moderator note*: multiple threads merged to create this one*
*


----------



## Rageneau

GPS: So precise, you're already there!

Difficile à traduire, "etre au rendez-vous" peut signifier "be there" or "be most happy with", c'est un jeu de mots qui ne se traduit pas malheureusement...


----------



## leapfrog

Is my understanding of the phrase "être au rendez-vous" correct here?

"chacun d'entre vous s'active pour que les succès commerciaux soient au rendez-vous."

"every one of you is busy making commercial success a reality"
 
Thanks for any help


----------



## boterham

excellent


----------



## leapfrog

Thanks Boterham. I wanted to make sure I understood the nuance


----------



## Sush

Hi everyone

I'm struggling with this sentence and would appreciate any thoughts. It is in reference to past failures in international cooperation and development.

Dans le passé, les pays n'ont pas été au rendez-vous sur la durée.

My best guess: "In the past, countries have not been present for as long as necessary." 

I know it's a stretch, so any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## natnat

Hi!
It refers as you put to being present, but it also means "up to scratch". Basically "In the past, the countries haven't been able to keep the pace on a long term basis".
It's a bit rough around the edges, but hope it helps anyway.


----------



## Kat123

Hello everyone,

I am struggling with the following sentences in the context of winemaking:

En 2007, la couleur est au rendez vous. Les nuitées fraîches du dernier mois de maturation ont permis aux arômes de fruits de prendre toute leur ampleur et des tanins élégants. 

I am guessing the first sentence means that by 2007 the wine has reached the right colour but can't think of a better way to say this.
I think the second part is implying that the wine has spent the last month ageing which has allowed the fruit aromas to gain strength and elegant tanins but again I am struggling to formulate a sentence to express that.

Any suggestions much appreciated!


----------



## wildan1

I think you could say something as simple as _2007 is/was the year of color..._ (assuming you explain what that means in the sentence following)


----------



## Kat123

Thats a good idea, thanks for your help.


----------



## aspiretogtd

Hi folks,

I'm trying to figure out what this means.  After a long time of waiting (to see if they would be laid off, sold off, some other bad business news), they finally learned that some of them would be laid off.  It was a small acquisition site.

*"*Il est clair que la motivation n'est plus* au rendez-vous."
*
My guess: "It is clear that the motivation is no longer to ..... *meet up*?"

This makes no sense in the context of a small site waiting for higher up business manager to make a decision on their unit.Thank you.


----------



## habibimike

I don't think that in this context they would be referring to an actual meeting, they maybe simply meant that the motivation is no longer there, dans le sens que la motivation n'existe plus...


----------



## aspiretogtd

Merci, habibimike. How cool, a new phrase I can to add to my vocabulary list -- now I know what to search on in the forums -- "au rendez-vous".


----------



## sabrinafjm

Hello All,

I've checked earlier threads, but haven't quite found a match for this phrase:

_La créativité est au rendez-vous ! 
_
The context is a presentation about an innovation awards ceremony - this is a slogan at the foot of the document.  The feel is a bit like the _"La victoire est en nous!"_ slogan used for the 1998 World Cup.   My efforts:

_Creativity is in the air!
Creativity is within our grasp!_

or something. IThey don't sound quite right to me.  It should suggest a "we did it!" kind of thing.  Any thoughts?

Many thanks!


----------



## bloomiegirl

My thought: "Celebrate our creativity!"


----------



## sabrinafjm

Not bad! Thank you!


----------



## SteveRusso

Maybe "Making creativity a reality" ? 

"être au rendez-vous" may mean "être présent"


----------



## Keith Bradford

This is a journalists' cliché which simply means "to be there/to be present".

"Le match de ce soir - espérons que le beau temps sera au rendez-vous"
"L'humour sera au rendez-vous pour le concert des Frères Cornic."

Translate as "look out for.../ we can expect..." etc.


----------



## sabrinafjm

Thanks to all for your help!


----------



## retriever gal

Hi all,

This sentence is within a context describing a wine which has been awarded a gold medal for quality for the second year running :

= proof that : la qualité est au rendez-vous

How would we put this in English???

my try : proves that the quality is there? (sounds a bit obvious to me but....)


----------



## Glasguensis

Quality is here for a meeting. (no, just kidding )

I think you would typically say something like "quality is assured".


----------



## meshkin

hi everybody

what does is it mean this phrase " l'économie aujourd'hui dicte sa loi à la politique et le progrès social n'est pas au rendez-vous. "?

thnx


----------



## Michelvar

Hi!

"pas au rendez-vous" means you wait for it, and it is not comming.


----------



## meshkin

thx Michelvar


----------



## esperanza2

"Le succès était au rendez-vous."

How about this as a translation into English?
"Success was on the horizon."

Wordreference is not offering a more appropriate translation, so if anyone could give me their opinion on my version I'd be very grateful. 

I can't give any more context unfortunately, as the translation is supposed to be confidential.

Linguee.fr is usually useful for finding translations but this time hasn't been much good.


----------



## vsop44

Success came  as expected ?


----------



## Itisi

...was met with success


----------



## oona22

success was on the agenda


----------



## ivanchick

Hy guys,
I am struggling with the following sentence which is extracted from a newspaper article about a gallery opening:

_Mais si le public *est au rendez-vous*, ce ne pas tant pour son talent que pour la technique qu'il a mise au point.
_
Any ideas?

Thank you!


----------



## Glasguensis

It means that the public showed up : here it means that the gallery is attracting the expected number of visitors


----------



## ivanchick

I figured it must be somehow connected with that! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Malcius

The comments on a school report conclude with "Je sais que vous serez au rendez-vous!" 
The previous sentence is talking about there being room for growth next year in certain areas.
My thoughts:
"I know you'll be up to the task!" 
"I know you can do it!"


----------



## Locape

It can mean 'I know you'll be there', or 'I know I can count on you'.


----------



## Glasguensis

Malcius said:


> The comments on a school report conclude with "Je sais que vous serez au rendez-vous!"
> The previous sentence is talking about there being room for growth next year in certain areas.
> My thoughts:
> "I know you'll be up to the task!"
> "I know you can do it!"


I agree, especially the first one.


----------



## Locape

But 'être au rendez-vous' doesn't necessarily mean to be up to the task, 'être à la hauteur de la tâche', to be competent or capable.
What does it exactly mean 'room for growth in certain areas'?


----------



## Bezoard

Avoir une marge de progression dans certains domaines, et je sais que vous y arriverez.


----------



## Malcius

Bezoard said:


> Avoir une marge de progression dans certains domaines, et je sais que vous y arriverez.


You've almost quoted my source text. 


Locape said:


> What does it exactly mean 'room for growth in certain areas'?


"il y a une marge de progression certaine pour l'année prochaine en stylisme et textile notamment. Je sais que vous serez au rendez-vous!"
It's a school of applied arts and the course is all about fashion.


----------



## Locape

Thanks for clarifying! Then both of your translations work well, even the second one.


----------



## Wordy McWordface

The idiom _être au rendez-vous _is a key phrase in the sci-fi fantasy series _Missions:_
Missions (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDb

The central character, a Frenchwoman, recalls her late father, an astronomer, telling her that _Mars est au rendez-vous. _This phrase is repeated at numerous pivotal points in the story, as she comes to understand what he meant and to realise what a remarkable planet Mars is. In the English version, it's translated as _Mars delivers, _which strikes me as odd and not very meaningful. I find it frustrating, because - I think - I get the point of the 'delivers' idea (as in "Mars comes up with goods" or even "Mars won't let you down") but I can't quite put it into words.

What do you make of _Mars delivers_? Can any of you fine polyglots come up with a better translation?


----------



## trans-latour

Mars tient sa promesse?


----------



## Locape

I saw that TV series and from what I can remember, yes it means for me 'Mars is exactly what we expected to be'. 'Deliver' figuratively means 'fulfill a commitment or a hope', translated by 'tenir parole, tenir sa promesse'.


----------



## Wordy McWordface

trans-latour said:


> Mars tient sa promesse?





Locape said:


> I saw that TV series and from what I can remember, yes it means for me 'Mars is exactly what we expected to be'. 'Deliver' figuratively means 'fulfill a commitment or a hope', translated by 'tenir parole, tenir sa promesse'.


Thanks, but I was asking for a (better) translation from French to English, not the other way round.  

Merci quand même.


----------



## Locape

Well, it seems that 'Mars delivers' should fit, but if you find it odd as a native, and 'Mars is everything we expected to be' is too long as subtitles, maybe 'comply with/meet our expectations'?


----------



## Language Hound

Just a little correction:
"Mars is exactly what we expected *it* to be."
"Mars is everything we expected *it* to be."


----------



## Wordy McWordface

Locape said:


> Well, it seems that 'Mars delivers' should fit, but if you find it odd as a native, and 'Mars is everything we expected to be' is too long as subtitles, maybe 'comply with/meet our expectations'?





Language Hound said:


> Just a little correction:
> "Mars is exactly what we expected *it* to be."
> "Mars is everything we expected *it* to be."


Thanks, both of you.

The translation would actually need to be less specific because it's a quote from a person who had never been to Mars. Perhaps the present tense would work: 'Mars is everything we expect it to be'?


----------



## Wordy McWordface

Language Hound said:


> Just a little correction:
> "Mars is exactly what we expected *it* to be."
> "Mars is everything we expected *it* to be."


How do you feel about the original subtitle _Mars delivers_? Do you think it works as a translation?


----------



## bh7

Mars comes through.    (close to the translation 'Mars delivers.')


----------



## Wordy McWordface

bh7 said:


> Mars comes through.    (close to the translation 'Mars delivers.')


Nice! I like that.

So much better than 'delivers'. I can't help but think of grocery vans when I hear 'delivers'.


----------



## trans-latour

Mars releases its secrets and delivers on its promise


----------



## Language Hound

Wordy McWordface said:


> The idiom _être au rendez-vous _is a key phrase in the sci-fi fantasy series _Missions:_
> Missions (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDb


I'm not familiar with this series and hesitate to suggest something, especially since you say it is a key phrase in the series.  I feel I would first need to see all the various contexts in which it is used.  Something did come to mind, but I don't know if it would work for you:
_Mars doesn't disappoint._



Wordy McWordface said:


> The translation would actually need to be less specific because it's a quote from a person who had never been to Mars. Perhaps the present tense would work: 'Mars is everything we expect it to be'?


I have never heard or seen the present used here.  Expectations, by definition,_ precede_ the actual "event" (in this case, the discovery of Mars) so it needs to be: "Mars is everything we expect*ed* it to be."


----------



## Malcius

I haven't seen the series, so I may not get all the nuance of usage but, as an English native, my only issue with "Mars delivers" is that it makes me think of "Mars Attacks" but would perhaps be a duller film. I like the "Mars comes through" suggestion. The phrases involving variants of "expect" all seem rather wordy to me and perhaps a bit too specific if it's some kind of recurring motif.


----------

